# All Around Jerky Maker...????



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2013)

I stumbled across this thing during a search on other things and thought it was way cool! Does any one have one of these? If so how well does it work? At $30 it is similar in price to the Original Jerky Gun. This AAJM seems like it will make quick work of 5lbs or more of Ground Beef Jerky Mix compared to reloading that little tube on the Gun...JJ

Video Link...


----------



## boykjo (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Rick (nepas) has one...............


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2013)

boykjo said:


> I'm pretty sure Rick (nepas) has one...............


I'm pretty sure Rick (nepas) has.....Everything!      All the cool toys to make Jerky and Sausage anyway...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 7, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> boykjo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure Rick (nepas) has one...............
> ...


Yep he probably has one!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2013)

I have used 2 pieces or saran and a rolling pin and cut to size before..  and a jerky gun...   That looks like it would be a better tool....

Sausage Maker has this tube... It looks like a cool tool also....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2013)

Dave, that looks good too. I found this attachment from LEM. Has the plates to make the Jerky but makes Square Hamburgers too. $99 is not too bad compared to a similar set up for $199 from some other makers...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2013)

Yup i had one for years. Made by Eldon & Karin Cutlip at Elk Mountain Products. Dakota stuffer folks

Works good on a stuffer, not so good on a grinder.

A friend was interested in one so i gave him mine.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 10, 2013)

nepas said:


> Yup i had one for years. Made by Eldon & Karin Cutlip at Elk Mountain Products. Dakota stuffer folks
> 
> Works good on a stuffer, not so good on a grinder.
> 
> A friend was interested in one so i gave him mine.


I have one and am goiung to use it this week on my stuffer and see how it works....had it a couple years justnever used it BC I make my jerky with muscle meat and not ground, but I am going to try it and see...


----------

